# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Ghost check?

## thewhatguy

Hey,

I don't know if I'm blind or not, but I can't find a check or animation state wether im a ghost or not? 
With ghost I mean of course the few seconds after revival while everything is greyscaled.

Hope somebody can help me out, thanks in advance

- what

----------


## SeaDragon

Player.Powers.BuffIsActive(Hud.Sno.SnoPowers.Generic_ActorGhostedBuff.Sno)

----------

